# Tools of the Decade



## Nick Gibbs (8 Nov 2009)

We've been asking readers which is the best bit of new kit (tools or machines) they've bought in the 'Noughties so that we can make a Reader Award of the Tools of the Decade.

Perhaps Forum members could add their suggestions (though I know many of you have already)? Do so either on this thread or by email to me at [email protected].

Thanks

Nick


----------



## JonnyD (8 Nov 2009)

Festool Domino  

Cheers

Jon


----------



## John. B (8 Nov 2009)

What's a "noughties"? :? :? :? :shock: :roll:

John. B


----------



## Ironballs (8 Nov 2009)

I think my Lie Neilsen Low Angle Jack plane is one of the most useful and versatile tools I own, superb interpretation of an old standard


----------



## Mattty (8 Nov 2009)

JonnyD":4bhli766 said:


> Festool Domino
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jon


Gets my vote too.


----------



## woodbloke (8 Nov 2009)

JonnyD":3u8ixeun said:


> Festool Domino
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jon


Wish it could get mine  :-({|= - Rob


----------



## BradNaylor (8 Nov 2009)

Mattty":fzyw4dt4 said:


> JonnyD":fzyw4dt4 said:
> 
> 
> > Festool Domino
> ...



There really is no contest...


----------



## RogerS (8 Nov 2009)

Anything by Dakota


----------



## Mattty (8 Nov 2009)

woodbloke":7gt2wl0y said:


> JonnyD":7gt2wl0y said:
> 
> 
> > Festool Domino
> ...



Jeees man just buy it. You will wonder why you didn'tdo it sooner.


----------



## wizer (8 Nov 2009)

I guess the LV Dovetail Saw has to be on your list. It's hard thinking of ground breaking tools in the last ten year. CNC has become much more accessible to woodworkers but still niche. Lots of tools are now being made safer than ever before but they are still the same machine as before. Obviously Sawstop can't be on your list. Track saws? Festool being the obvious one, but I think Maffell was there first? What about LV's low angle planes? How long have they been about?


----------



## Jake (8 Nov 2009)

wizer":yxe1v8ag said:


> Track saws? Festool being the obvious one, but I think Maffell was there first?



45 years old, apparently:
http://www.festool.co.uk/artikel/artike ... cfm?id=317


----------



## WellsWood (8 Nov 2009)

Two votes really, take your pick.

My personal "best buy" of the last 10 years is my Jet JPT310 P/T. It's probably the single most used piece of equipment in the workshop, other than the dust extractors. I know budget P/Ts have been around for a long while, but the re-thinking of some fundamental design aspects, along with the tank like build quality it offers at very respectable price point put it in a class of it's own.

I think the single biggest advance for home woodworkers though has to be the radical increase in availability of decent budget priced tablesaws. When I bought my Scheppach 2500 about 10 years ago there was very little choice. There was the Scheppach which came in around £1500 with all the bells and whistles, it's little brother for a bit less and a couple of models from Kity, if you could find one. Apart from those, and the occasional galvanised steel topped contractors saw that was about it, there was an almost complete dearth of mid range tablesaws with induction motors and any decent level of accuracy. The introduction of machines with features like cast iron tops and sliding tables for around £750 has transformed the capabilities of any number of shed dwelling woodworkers.


----------



## Doctor (8 Nov 2009)

Not sure about tool of the decade but as a festool domino owner I always think its overated. Not worth £500 or what ever its priced at.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Nov 2009)

I think I'd consider the tool of the noughties to be the table saw. Decent quality saws have become available for all rather than just the rich. My sip saw cost me less than 500 quid (I know it's more now). Before the noughties I though I was going to have to spend over a thousand.

More recently I love my Makita 10v drill & impact driver. No matter which brand you've got these little drills are fantastic to have at hand in the workshop. The charge time is fast enough so that even if they are drained I can stick them on charge and do something else for a bit.

I'm sure others will have had these sort of tools well before the noughties but they are my personal choice.

Dave


----------



## Nick Gibbs (8 Nov 2009)

Good choices, Dusty Dave. The Makita drills are fantastic value. Watch out for something Bosch will be bringing out in the New Year, which we'll be revealing in the next issue of British Woodworking. 

And tablesaws generally are a good shout too. The choice was pretty limited 10 years ago, and quality seems to have risen fast. 

Keep those suggestions coming. There have been some great ideas.

Thanks

Nick


----------



## chris_d (8 Nov 2009)

Not exactly a proper wood working tool but my Paslode IM350 gas nail gun has saved me a great deal of time, even allowing me to fence on my own!

Cheers,
C


----------



## Ross K (8 Nov 2009)

Festool Domino. After only two weeks of ownership it's already saved me two whole days of labour. To a pro its benefits are unparallelled in time saving, strength and accuracy for framing/carcase/cabinet-making tasks. And much, much more. Its £579 purchase price will be paid back in just a few months, or even weeks.


----------



## FrCollins (8 Nov 2009)

My top woodworking product of the decade is not really a tool, but tools are surely up there. With the improvements that have been made over this time to the cordless drill they are hard to beat, but! the: Sliding compound mitre saw, has to take top spot these have come a long way in the past ten years, I can't think of any reason why a woodworker wouldn't have one.


----------



## Yetty (8 Nov 2009)

Sorry for lacking originality but my favourites:
1) Paslode IM350 nailer - knock in thousands of roof batten nails in a few days: Saves time + safer than [my] hammering at height + no repetative strain injury.
2) Sliding mitre saw
3) Planer / Thicknesser


----------



## MikeG. (8 Nov 2009)

Somehow I expected this thread to be completely dominated by planes! Nice to see that it isn't, but just to balance the preponderance of power tools, (and site tools at that) I have already told Nick that I nominate a simple little hand-saw that has probably been around for 100 years.......the Pax Gent's saw. It is certainly my favourite new buy in the last 10 years........(Ok, Ok, it is virtually my only new buy in 10 years!!). Amazing how often I reach for it, and dovetails are really easy with it.

I suppose my second choice would be a small sheet of glass and a pack or two of wet 'n dry.........scary sharpening has transformed my cutting edges in the last few years.

Mike


----------



## Smudger (8 Nov 2009)

How about Abranet? New this decade and dead good.


----------



## Nick Gibbs (8 Nov 2009)

Yes, Abranet has been mentioned, but not as often as you might expect. Some well-known planes are doing well in the survey, as is a brand of pale green and grey power tools! Actually I've been really surprised how wide ranging are the choices people have made, which seems to indicate woodworkers are an interesting, and non-conformist bunch.

I'm glad we didn't offer a list to choose from. This is much more fun!

Keep your ideas coming.

Nick


----------



## Ironballs (8 Nov 2009)

Thinking on a bit I think the most useful tool for me in expanding my knowledge and skills as a woodworker is the internet


----------



## wizer (8 Nov 2009)

I'll go with Abranet, love that stuff.


----------



## wizer (8 Nov 2009)

What about Lithium Ion technology or Impact Drivers?


----------



## Nick Gibbs (8 Nov 2009)

Blogs/forums, Abranet and Lithium-Ion have all had a fair few mentions already. I agree with them all. You might say that it's been a pretty revolutionary decade for woodworkers, with some significant leaps forward.

Nick


----------



## Doctor (8 Nov 2009)

I can't believe it hasn't been suggested all ready but how about "tools of the decade"----- Ant and Dec


----------



## petermillard (8 Nov 2009)

The Domino's been a game-changer for me, as I have zero investment in 'heavy iron' workshop machinery. The Festool 'system' (and particularly dust extraction of hand-held power tools) has changed how I work, and how I undertake the work I do for clients.

Good point about impact drivers - pretty much unheard of ten years ago, now everyone has one - or two!

Anyone else prepared to 'fess up to using Rali handplanes? I know they're not particularly popular here (in the UK, not just this forum lol!) but they've been a real boon for my carpentry/handyman business; TBH I rarely use them (hand planes in general) but I know it's always going to be sharp when I reach for one 

If we're thinking laterally here, how about Sketchup or the iPhone? One of my most useful 'tools' is having a portfolio of work available at all times to show potential customers what I've done previously, and it's probably earned me ten times in commissions what it costs in fees. And ten years ago real-time rendering of 3-D models was the domain of high-end PCs running software that was way beyond the reach of ordinary one-man-band outfits. Interesting times!

Cheers, Pete.


----------



## Harbo (8 Nov 2009)

My P/T - it opened up a vast range of projects for me especially as I like to use locally sourced sawn hardwoods.

Rod


----------



## Boz62 (9 Nov 2009)

Two things for me.

1) The first is this forum. Without it I wouldn't have even contemplated going from bodging DIY'er to bodging woodworker. So forums, blogs and online support in general. Although they were around in the nineties they have become so much more widespread this decade.

2) I'd second (third?) _small_ Li-ion drill/drivers. Definitely this decade. I bought the small Metabo 7.2V one a couple of years ago and it was such a step forward. It has been used for much larger jobs than I ever envisaged for such a small device, and it's so much more manageable than full size ones. 

Boz


----------



## devonwoody (9 Nov 2009)

I haven't had a glue failure in the last 10 years (touch wood) so they must be high on the list of the noughties.


----------



## Nick Gibbs (9 Nov 2009)

Harbo":20jxd285 said:


> My P/T - it opened up a vast range of projects for me especially as I like to use locally sourced sawn hardwoods.
> 
> Rod



A planer thicknesser may not sound exciting, but I think the use of locally sourced timber is perhaps the most important trend we should be encouraging for the next decade. Our woodlands desperately need a demand for local timber to stimulate management and harvesting. 

Technology in glues has certainly improved hugely in the last 10 years, though I never cease to be be surprised that many professionals I meet seem use good old white glue a lot of the time. Perhaps it's the expense.

Nick


----------



## Vormulac (9 Nov 2009)

Top of my list would be Kreg pocket hole gear, second would be the EurekaZone cutting system.
In more general terms it would have to be David Charlesworth's DVDs for teaching me how to dimension pieces and use tools properly.


----------



## frugal (9 Nov 2009)

Nick Gibbs":td8atg9r said:


> Technology in glues has certainly improved hugely in the last 10 years, though I never cease to be be surprised that many professionals I meet seem use good old white glue a lot of the time. Perhaps it's the expense.



Green bottled Evo-Stick was good enough for my dad and it's good enough for me 

I keep wondering if I should try Titebond or Polymite, but to be honest I have not had a joint fail (that was not a result of being badly made), so I see no reason to change.


----------



## yetloh (9 Nov 2009)

I've got three: 

1. Abranet for me too. 

2. That set of little brass discs of varying thicknesses that Axminster sell. I bought it to make up the value so as to avoid paying postage (I wonder how much more money Axminster make by people doing that), but it's an absolute boon for accurately setting depth stops. 

3. A number of people have mentioned planer thicknessers, but which one? For me the hands down winner is the Moretens H410. OK it's not cheap but as far as I know it is the only one which needs no conversion process to change from planing to thicknessing, so you can change over to planing without losing the thickness setting. That's a huge time and aggravation saver and it is very well built. 

Jim


----------



## Nick Gibbs (9 Nov 2009)

There have been some steps backwards in the last few years, and one of them is the lack of a planer-thicknesser on which you don't have to move the tables. The Swedish Moretens H410 is rare in that regard, but costs £2430+VAT from Moretens UK (www.moretens.co.uk). I hate having to move the table to change from planing to thicknessing. Instead I use an old Elektra Beckum p-t as a planer, and also have a Delta benchtop thicknesser that can be moved around. 

Does anyone have a better solution?

Nick


----------



## MikeG. (9 Nov 2009)

There seems to be a trend in this thread to only submit tools which are new to the market in the last 10 years.........and that isn't what I understand to be what Nick asked.



> We've been asking readers which is the best bit of new kit (tools or machines) they've bought in the 'Noughties so that we can make a Reader Award of the Tools of the Decade.



My reading of that is "which is the best non-second-hand tool that you have bought in the first decade of the millenium?" not "which tool brought to market for the first time in the last 9 years would be your favourite?" 

If the latter, then the whole survey just becomes a fashion thing ("what is the best of the current trends in tools?") rather than a practical survey of what people find most useful.

Mike


----------



## Nick Gibbs (9 Nov 2009)

Actually, I was after a bit of both. Initially my plan was to find new tools and developments, in a fashionista way, but readers have interpreted my request both ways (old and new) and we've come away with some really interesting suggestions as a result. The result may end up being a bit of a mix, but I think it will prove to be more interesting for it.

I'm very glad we didn't just make a list of the top five new tools/items and ask people to vote on those. 

Cheers

Nick


----------



## LocalOak (9 Nov 2009)

My most useful tool is my Makita 14.4V cordless drill. I've been wracking my brains for something more exciting but this is in my hand more than any other and is huge improvement over the corded versions I've used before. Bought one with three NiMH batteries about 3 years ago and carefully rotate them, all going strong still. 

I'm pretty new to woodworking, 3 years or so, and like most of my tools (including my fantastic LV LAJ) but its the drill that is involved in almost everything I do so my vote is for generic good quality cordless drill/drivers

Toby


----------



## wizer (9 Nov 2009)

Oh, well in that case. The best tools I've bought in the last ten years are er all of them. As I've only been doing this for 5 :lol:

But my faves are:

*Jet JPT260* (The absolute best P/T in it's class)
*Bosch GTS 10 SCMS* (A very good saw which is used a lot in my workshop for rough cuts)
*Veritas LAS* (Great entry level smoothing plane, will tidy up the cockiest of woods and will also shoot end grain whilst sniggering to iteself).
*Brian Boggs Spokeshaves* (It's like PC & Mac, some people like the LV Spokes, these are the dogs danglies IMHO)
*EZ Smart* Track system with *Hitachi C7BU2* braked circular saw (Love this thing, it's a joy to use with perfect results when knocking down sheet stock. Absolutely zero chip our on melamine and veneer.)
*Scary Sharp* with *Veritas MKII* honing guide. (Very new to my workshop, but impressive results on a shoe string)

EDIT: I guess I should really sum up how much I appreciate those tools by saying that I'd never sell them. :lol:


----------



## Ross K (9 Nov 2009)

Mike Garnham":mwno84re said:


> There seems to be a trend in this thread to only submit tools which are new to the market in the last 10 years.........and that isn't what I understand to be what Nick asked.....the whole survey just becomes a fashion thing ("what is the best of the current trends in tools?") rather than a practical survey of what people find most useful.
> 
> Mike



Mike, the two things aren't mutually exclusive. 

I think people have voted for their most useful tools, not their favourite new trendy tools that they may not actually own. 

The fact that many of the tools "voted for" are modern inventions (eg Festool Domino) is just an indication that modern design and product development produces very good products.


----------



## yetloh (9 Nov 2009)

Nick Gibbs":2prznqr7 said:


> There have been some steps backwards in the last few years, and one of them is the lack of a planer-thicknesser on which you don't have to move the tables. The Swedish Moretens H410 is rare in that regard, but costs £2430+VAT from Moretens UK (www.moretens.co.uk). I hate having to move the table to change from planing to thicknessing. Instead I use an old Elektra Beckum p-t as a planer, and also have a Delta benchtop thicknesser that can be moved around.
> 
> Does anyone have a better solution?
> 
> Nick



I agree about moving the tables, but moving the extraction hood is even more of a pain. Neither is required on the Moretens. It is quite expensive but then it isn't a hobbyist/diy level machine.

Jim


----------



## Nick Gibbs (9 Nov 2009)

Ross K":2kfr9mkl said:


> I think people have voted for their most useful tools, not their favourite new trendy tools that they may not actually own.



I couldn't agree more. I've been really impressed by the breadth of suggestions. It's going to make a fascinating feature, and though a couple of items are quite well ahead, there's still scope for more ideas. 

I've edited woodworking mags since 1988, but was away from them between 1996 and 2005. I was startled by the many, many developments that happened during that gap, and further innovations since then. Domino, MagSwitch, Abranet and 10.8v Li-Ion drill-drivers are just a few big leaps in the last few years alone.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## wizer (9 Nov 2009)

Nick Gibbs":2w1gysgh said:


> Does anyone have a better solution?
> 
> Nick



Have you seen the JET units? Changing from one mode to the other is the simplest of all the hobby/semi trade machines that I have seen. Next time you're at an Axminster store, or if your ever down this way, have a look. 5 seconds to change between modes I recently counted. No need to take anything off of the machine, just unlock the table, flip it up and turn over the duct chute. Done.


----------



## Nick Gibbs (9 Nov 2009)

wizer":3mweyr6h said:


> Have you seen the JET units? Changing from one mode to the other is the simplest of all the hobby/semi trade machines that I have seen. Next time you're at an Axminster store, or if your ever down this way, have a look. 5 seconds to change between modes I recently counted. No need to take anything off of the machine, just unlock the table, flip it up and turn over the duct chute. Done.



We've got a Record Power planer-thicknesser in the workshop at the moment, and it too is very quick to change between modes. I guess I was brought up in a furniture business/factory, and have always shied away from any situation that calls for a machine table/fence to be altered unnecessarily. I remember my late colleague at Good Woodworking, Pete Martin advocating that the fences on radial arm saws should never be adjusted, and that you should always add jigs and fixtures to make angled cuts once you had the saw cutting square to the rear fence.


----------



## wizer (9 Nov 2009)

money and space no object, I'd agree.

The Jet looks very similar to that Record. However, both tables lift on the Jet. I have wondered if that Record machine is better or worse than the Jet. In any case, the Record only do one size AFAIK.


----------



## Nick Gibbs (9 Nov 2009)

No idea if the Record is better, but yes only one table moves.

What's AFAIK?


----------



## Doug B (9 Nov 2009)

My vote would go for the Dust Deputy, & cyclone technology in general, which shows in the magazine articles & forum posts dedicated to coming up with diy versions. 

The Dust deputy has saved me hours in not have to clean filters when sanding floors,


I`d also say the development of lithium ion batteries has been a boon.


----------



## Nick Gibbs (9 Nov 2009)

Doug B":e338zcqv said:


> My vote would go for the Dust Deputy, & cyclone technology in general, which shows in the magazine articles & forum posts dedicated to coming up with diy versions.
> The Dust deputy has saved me hours in not have to clean filters when sanding floors,



That's a superb nomination. Hadn't thought of that. We tested one some time back, and returned it, and to this day I regret not buying it off Oneida. We have a workshop vac attached to a tablesaw and bandsaw, and putting a Dust Deputy in between would have saved me tons of time if I was woodworking every day. 

Nick


----------



## OPJ (9 Nov 2009)

Would you count fluorescent 'daylight' tubes?

They're not tools and I have no idea how 'new' they are but, fitting them has made one heck of a difference to the lighting in my workshop and that is important to most woodworkers; being able to see what you are doing.


----------



## FatFreddysCat (9 Nov 2009)

1. Lithium-Ion battery tools and especially the impact driver. The power/weight advantage of these tools makes them a must have for anyone earning a living at it

2. Abranet. Got to be the best new abrasive product for a couple of decades

3. The small portable self-levelling laser cross line/level, such as those made by PLS. These really speed up setting-out for installation

4. deWalt cordless pinners (15, 16 and 18 gauge) which offer portability without the need for sometimes unreliable gas. OK, they're heavy, but with the new Li-Ion batteries they're manageable

I think other some things like the SCMS, guide rail saw, etc are from a previous decade and should be discounted. Sadly can't say about the Domino as I still haven't found the need to "justify" one


----------



## Shultzy (9 Nov 2009)

My vote would be for the universal machine. It has transformed my woodworking efforts and occupies a small space. Obviously if I had the space separates would be the order of the day.


----------



## DaveL (9 Nov 2009)

Nick Gibbs":oqkfbngd said:


> What's AFAIK?


*A*s *F*ar *A*s *I K*now


----------



## rkchapman (9 Nov 2009)

What about Sketchup ?


----------



## dchallender (10 Nov 2009)

Mine would be;

1) a digital vernier - I have my original which cost me a fortune when I was an apprentice, but now you can get them for £10

2) Air pinner - i can't imagine how much hammer rash and dents / hammer marks in wood this has saved me

3) Mill / Drill - again for those little bits of tooling you need and can't quite get at the shops  

4) My metal lathe (Harrison 11") - I'm an engineer what can I say :roll: 

Darren


----------



## MikeG. (10 Nov 2009)

dchallender":1wotr3pq said:


> digital vernier - I have my original which cost me a fortune when I was an apprentice, but now you can get them for £10 I'm an engineer what can I say :roll:
> Darren



Darren, as an engineer you know that there is no such thing as a digital Vernier!!!

Call me pedantic if you like, but calipers (or micrometers) are either digital, or they are mechanical and based on the Vernier scale. Not both.

Mike


----------



## wizer (10 Nov 2009)

explain yourself Michael


----------



## Nick Gibbs (10 Nov 2009)

A Vernier scale, I believe, is a bit like a slide rule, and is based on lining up lines for increasing levels of accuracy. Heaven only knows how it works, though I recall being instructed at school. Quite fun to use, but more time-consuming than a dial or a digital readout. 

Can you have a Vernier dial? I suspect not.

Nick


----------



## MikeG. (10 Nov 2009)

wizer":1okhmsnt said:


> explain yourself Michael



No, I'll let Wikipedia do that for me.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vernier_scale

Mike


----------



## matt (10 Nov 2009)

Cheaper versions of the Fein multimaster. I've got the Bosch corded one. It's one of those tools that I don't use often but it's often the only tool for the job on occasion.

And... the digital magnetic angle finder/setters.

And LED torches.


----------



## Vormulac (10 Nov 2009)

matt":364ngato said:


> Cheaper versions of the Fein multimaster. I've got the Bosch corded one. It's one of those tools that I don't use often but it's often the only tool for the job on occasion.



By Jingo you're right! How could I forget my Worx SoniCrafter - amazing piece of kit!


----------



## Nick Gibbs (10 Nov 2009)

What's a Worx SoniCrafter? Sounds like something from Star Trek!


----------



## dchallender (10 Nov 2009)

Mike Garnham":3dtx4sy4 said:


> dchallender":3dtx4sy4 said:
> 
> 
> > digital vernier - I have my original which cost me a fortune when I was an apprentice, but now you can get them for £10 I'm an engineer what can I say :roll:
> ...



Mike yes you are right they are digital calipers - often referred to as 'a set of verniers' by fitters, used as for accurate measurement instead of a ruler :lol: I'm just glad I never mentioned that when I was in the navy they came in handy as a very accurate adjustable spanner :shock: :lol:


----------



## lurker (10 Nov 2009)

Nick Gibbs":3t5f70xt said:


> What's a Worx SoniCrafter? Sounds like something from Star Trek!



Mine uses Dilithium batteries


----------



## devonwoody (10 Nov 2009)

Nick, we are very high tech. on this forum.


----------



## Nick Gibbs (10 Nov 2009)

devonwoody":28lkxfnw said:


> Nick, we are very high tech. on this forum.



Certainly are! I'm impressed. I haven't been able to fine a Worx Sonic Rafter (as I'm sure it should really be known), except on Amazon, at the moment. I'll have another look when I get a moment.

Nick


----------



## big soft moose (10 Nov 2009)

dchallender":10vmj0i1 said:


> I'm just glad I never mentioned that when I was in the navy they came in handy as a very accurate adjustable spanner :shock: :lol:



:lol: or that the other end comes in just right for opening cans of paint - assuming that there isnt a chisel within reach


----------



## woodbloke (10 Nov 2009)

Nick Gibbs":ahrrv1sa said:


> devonwoody":ahrrv1sa said:
> 
> 
> > Nick, we are very high tech. on this forum.
> ...


Would this not be similar to the sonic screwdriver used by a certain Dr? - Rob


----------



## Nick Gibbs (10 Nov 2009)

woodbloke":1xsjr0u8 said:


> Would this not be similar to the sonic screwdriver used by a certain Dr? - Rob



Oh bxxxxx! That's what I meant, not Star Trek. A Sonic Rafter is very similar to the Sonic Screwdriver, but is kept in the roof of The Tardis in case of emergencies.


----------



## devonwoody (10 Nov 2009)

Now there a tool thats much overloooked a battery screwdriver with modern bits some of the latest are super.


----------



## FrCollins (10 Nov 2009)

Shame on you guy's using such a tool for those purposes although I have a real good pozidrive screwdriver that is the best paint stirrer ever.
I've been here before thinkin its was only for tools and made my favorite suggestions, but the best product to become widely used and a must in a workshop over the last number of years is surely polyurethane glue. Not to exciting but very sticky!


----------



## Nick Gibbs (10 Nov 2009)

FrCollins":193qo84g said:


> The best product to become widely used and a must in a workshop over the last number of years is surely polyurethane glue. Not to exciting but very sticky!



You mentioned a brand of polyurethane the other day, Francis. John Brown always used to swear by Balcotan, and then Titebond and Gorilla Glue came out. Has anyone compared them? I'd like to do a test soon. 

Nick


----------



## big soft moose (10 Nov 2009)

devonwoody":36et4uur said:


> Now there a tool thats much overloooked a battery screwdriver with modern bits some of the latest are super.



noit to mention the power impact driver - okay so they existed before the naughties but the cost of quality ones has dropped

also what about the sandpaper based sharpening systems, pro edge - scary etc


----------



## wizer (10 Nov 2009)

Poly glue is horrible stuff which I'll avoid at all costs. TBII & III does most of what I need and epoxy takes up the special circumstances.


----------



## Nick Gibbs (10 Nov 2009)

wizer":1eyxv9sk said:


> Poly glue is horrible stuff which I'll avoid at all costs. TBII & III does most of what I need and epoxy takes up the special circumstances.



I agree in many ways. However, when testing the Jet 22-44 drum sander recently at Axminster I was working on a panel glued up with Titebond 3. The glue worked superbly, but took ages to remove with the drum sander. And it wrecked the abrasive. PU adhesive waste is much easier to remove by hand, and then doesn't clog up abrasive so much. It is also fantastic if you are planning to carve or cut through the glue lines as it doesn't abrade the tool edge.

Nick


----------



## OPJ (10 Nov 2009)

big soft moose":1i9kct2m said:


> also what about the sandpaper based sharpening systems, pro edge - scary etc



Yes, good thinking, that is! Don't forget the WorkSharp 3000 either! :wink:

Another suggestion I had was with regards to the HSE regs. and European legislation. :twisted: ...I'm serious!! Without all the legislation on braking and run-down times, all of these new 'affordable' machines manufactured in the Far East (the ones that get people in to woodwork as a hobby), they simply wouldn't be as safe to use as they actually are when used correctly.


----------



## woodbloke (10 Nov 2009)

Just a thought really, a mere rambling :lol: Lot's of interesting discussion about 'tools of the decade' which is fair enough and nothing wrong with that at all. I was just thinking that we haven't yet had a replacement 21st century tool for the humble saw tooth. Forget not that the ancient Egyptians used toothed saws to cut wood and it t'were the Romans who first had the idea of sticking a chisel in a block of wood to make the first planes. If replacements could be found then that really *would* be two 'tools of the decade' 
It's similar in a way to all the refinements that have taken place in the internal combustion engine over the last century, so despite what's under the bonnet in a Veyron...it's still a 'suck, squeeze, bang, blow' unit in much the same way that a saw cuts with a sharp triangular point and has done for the last 3000 years and will probably do so for the next 3000. 
All tosh probably :duno: ...but a thought - Rob


----------



## Ironballs (10 Nov 2009)

Rob - do you mean to say that you've never used a plasma cutter to dimension your timber!?


----------



## Nick Gibbs (10 Nov 2009)

What's a plasma cutter? 

Rob: I remember sitting at the Cologne Tool Show 15 years ago thinking exactly the same thought, that saw teeth had hardly changed for centuries, and surely there must be a better way! There've been refinements (progressive tpi at the tip for starting cuts, etc...), but not much else.

Nick


----------



## Jake (10 Nov 2009)

The wheel hasn't changed much either.


----------



## FrCollins (10 Nov 2009)

Plasma cutters perhaps not so good for wood, but these are cool: - waterjets.org/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1 , still I would think a wee bit expensive for most folk. 
Interesting topic this, gets a body thinking about some to the great tools around now, by the way checkin out glues to see benefits of old and new sounds an interesting, Nick


----------



## wizer (10 Nov 2009)

If it ain't broke then why try to fix it? What's wrong with a saw blade? It cuts wood, what else do you want it to do? :roll:


----------



## Nick Gibbs (10 Nov 2009)

wizer":2xqjvo9c said:


> If it ain't broke then why try to fix it? What's wrong with a saw blade? It cuts wood, what else do you want it to do? :roll:



Take that approach and there'd be no progress (which mightn't always be such a bad thing).

Saws tear the grain, they can be difficult to start the cut, they don't always stay upright or square without a good eye and hand, the dust can hide the line: there are lots of inherent problems that might possibly be solved with a new, radical design. Lasers, for instance, resolve some of those issues.


----------



## woodbloke (10 Nov 2009)

wizer":1j6dviul said:


> If it ain't broke then why try to fix it? What's wrong with a saw blade? It cuts wood, what else do you want it to do? :roll:


Agreed Tom...if it's simple and works why change? It's just an interesting line of thought that's all in that the very basics of woodwork that we all now take for granted were developed centuries ago and have just been infinitely refined over the years...there seems to very little that's a 'brand new' concept - Rob


----------



## Nick Gibbs (10 Nov 2009)

It's a lovely idea avoiding progress, because the price of progress is that things we'd like to stay the same change. But day in day out we all demand improvements in other aspects of life where we'd like to see things done better or differently. 

Robert Ingham has a nice way of distilling this dilemma: "I have respect for the past and an eye for the future."


----------



## Mr Ed (10 Nov 2009)

So when will you be introducing your laser woodcutting system Nick?

Ed


----------



## Jake (10 Nov 2009)

But the absence of progress is only a matter of your definition down to (vague) shape of a saw tooth - you have chosen to ignore changes in materials (tct), shapes, power, sticking on them on a circular blade, etc. Compare a bow saw to a CNC beam saw.


----------



## MikeG. (10 Nov 2009)

Nick Gibbs":q4mn3ai6 said:


> wizer":q4mn3ai6 said:
> 
> 
> > If it ain't broke then why try to fix it? What's wrong with a saw blade? It cuts wood, what else do you want it to do? :roll:
> ...



Yeahbut, Yeahbut........

This is my problem with all this tool stuff. In my view people are substituting purchases for skills. 

If they can't hold a saw in the right place at the right angle and move it in such a way as to cut the wood cleanly, then they blame the saw and go and get another..........or a laser cutter, or a waterjet. If people can't scrape a thin layer off with an ordinary jack plane it must be the tool's fault so they go and buy a collection of planes with double barrel surnames.

My love of woodwork is partly to do with a love of wood, but also with the idea that patience (I'm not a particularly patient person) and perserverence can produce stuff you are proud of. That perserverence can be on a decade long scale. I don't really care that someone can go out and buy a widget for lots of money and de-skill the entire operation....but it really isn't for me. Tenons aren't perfect? Do I pare carefully with a razor sharp 1-1/2" chisel, or do I go and buy £200 worth of shoulder plane? Have a guess!!

So......no progress in tool making.......no problem to me. I'll be quite happy to carry on with what I've got, and my great-grandfather would be able to recognise every last piece of kit I own. I'll also know that my furniture is made with skill.

Mike


----------



## Nick Gibbs (10 Nov 2009)

EdSutton":2m3mgaxp said:


> So when will you be introducing your laser woodcutting system Nick? Ed



Not me, I'm afraid. Communication's my business! I know very little about laser technology, but anything's possible. If it solved enough of the problems of saws then I'm sure it wouldn't take long to arrive. What about a laser to replace a chainsaw or for turning? Who knows?


----------



## Mr Ed (10 Nov 2009)

Nick Gibbs":12imu2e0 said:


> EdSutton":12imu2e0 said:
> 
> 
> > So when will you be introducing your laser woodcutting system Nick? Ed
> ...



Well my saws are OK, so I don't really know what problems with saws you think need solving. We don't always need to be looking for the new new thing, improvements in tools are for the most part incremental not revolutionary like throwing all our saws away to swap to laser beams.

Ed


----------



## Nick Gibbs (10 Nov 2009)

I don't mean to get heavy about this. It was just a point that inventors tend to see problems first, often before anyone else has noticed them. Then they find a solution, and suddenly all the problems we didn't notice become apparent to the rest of us. 

Progress isn't a switch we can suddenly turn off in 2009. 

I, for instance, hate progress in computing. I hate it that I have to keep upgrading my computers because one piece of software has been 'improved', has become more memory-hungry, and demands higher spec. British Woodworking was created for the first two years of its life on a £100 second-hand Mac. But I don't complain about the amazing improvements in what I can now achieve for relatively little outlay at great speed. 

Of course in woodworking we can step away from it all, and do our own thing with simple tools. I love that idea. But something inside us seems to demand the new, heaven knows why. That's temptation!


----------



## Ironballs (10 Nov 2009)

Bad day at work Mike? Have you seen my shoulder planes  

I do use them though - and chisels for paring, whatever seems right for the job in hand


----------



## Nick Gibbs (10 Nov 2009)

Mike Garnham":50mu88cf said:


> In my view people are substituting purchases for skills.
> Mike



Absolutely Mike. I agree entirely. But why shouldn't they? I'll bet you it's been happening since the very first tools were used by cavemen. Those that have the skills decry those that attain them through technology, whether that's a better axe or a laser. Ultimately, of course, it comes down to one's own journey, and the path one chooses to follow to reach one's goal. As Robert Persig wrote(ish): "It is the sides of the mountain that define the peak."


----------



## Smudger (10 Nov 2009)

Yeahbut - this is an old bee in my bonnet.

A lot of us here are hobbyists, and totally 'untrained' in that we never spent any time in apprenticeships or training. So we never stood by a bench to be shown how to do it. So people substitute equipment for expertise, it's natural.
I know that the things I learned 'by the bench' were the things that I do naturally now. And eventually those skills transfer.

That's a rubbish ramble, but I hope you see what I mean. Until I had a Lie-Nielsen plane, and a Spiers, and a Type 11 Stanley in my hands I didn't know what I was doing wrong in my fettling and sharpening.


----------



## Nick Gibbs (10 Nov 2009)

Completely agree with you, Smudger. I learnt my woodwork on site with routers and jigsaws and planers, and only really developed an affinity with hand tools much later, at the bench as a hobbyist, dabbling. But by that stage I had overcome many of the hurdles novices face, and so wasn't so daunted by using hand tools and the patience and sharpness you require to achieve the results you expect.


----------



## kityuser (11 Nov 2009)

Doug B":37syhbr0 said:


> My vote would go for the Dust Deputy, & cyclone technology in general, which shows in the magazine articles & forum posts dedicated to coming up with diy versions.
> 
> The Dust deputy has saved me hours in not have to clean filters when sanding floors,
> 
> ...



another vote from me for cyclone tech.

both HPLV and HVLP cyclones have saved me cleaning time just down to the reduction in loss-of-suction of my shop vac and extractor system.

I`d also second google sketchup, I`m still a beginner but its a really cool bit of software.

Steve


----------



## MikeG. (11 Nov 2009)

Ironballs":1omrtdxf said:


> Bad day at work Mike?



Every day is a bad day at work. Work means sitting in front of a ****** computer rather than having a life. Love the projects, hate the process.

I love a thread where Robert Persig gets quoted.

Mike


----------



## OPJ (11 Nov 2009)

The mention of HVLP extraction has reminded me of the Fuji HV5000 HVLP Spray Station, which has bought affordable spraying to several workshops on this site alone, without the need for a noisy compressor.


----------



## FrCollins (11 Nov 2009)

I know I'm getting away a bit from the original topic of this thread but was just surmising a couple of things with ref to "progress" on tool development.

Two successful woodworkers; one is highly skilled at using hand tools with little knowledge of power tools, the second is highly skilled in using power tools and has little knowledge of hand tools, who is the most skilled woodworker, can the woodworker that mainly uses “hand tools” really call themselves “more skilled” than the other?
An example where progress might be welcomed rather than scorned:
Both these woodworkers tender for a job to replace four interior doors for a prospective client. The hand tool woodworker charges £20.00 per hour, were as the power tool woodworker is charging £25.00 per hour and justifies this by believing their tools are more expensive! The hand tool woodworker would obviously be the person for job based of the assumption hand tool woodworkers are more skilled and anyway they are charging less per hour. However, if the hand tool woodworker tells you it will take 8hours to complete, were as the power tool woodworker says 4hours, I wonder would the math have any influence on who would get the job!


----------



## MikeG. (11 Nov 2009)

I don't think anyone is suggesting that there isn't skill involved in using power tools. I certainly use them all the time, and wouldn't be without them. 

Mike


----------



## Racers (11 Nov 2009)

Hi,

I think the answer is right in front of us, how many problems has this forun solved? and how much advice been given.


Pete


----------



## PeterBassett (11 Nov 2009)

Racers":2ed31jua said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think the answer is right in front of us, how many problems has this forun solved? and how much advice been given.
> 
> ...



+1 for that!


----------



## Nick Gibbs (11 Nov 2009)

Racers":1g53fpcc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think the answer is right in front of us, how many problems has this forun solved? and how much advice been given.
> 
> ...



I think that's a very good shout. This forum has transformed woodworking for many, many people. Long may it last. And a thread like this is perhaps evidence of how magazines and new technology can work together. 

Nick


----------



## Ross K (11 Nov 2009)

FrCollins":14absze1 said:


> Two successful woodworkers; one is highly skilled at using hand tools with little knowledge of power tools, the second is highly skilled in using power tools and has little knowledge of hand tools....



An interesting issue you raise there...

As a pro using both hand tools and power tools I can tell you that I would be out of business if I used only hand tools. It's not so much the rate per hour that is the issue for me, a guy trying to make a half-decent living at it ("half" being the key word!!), as the total duration taken to make a piece.

What I mean is, if I used hand tools only I would take so long to make a piece of furniture that the cost of that piece would be such that there would be very, very few customers willing to pay the price.

Both power tools and hand tools are essential, to a cabinet maker. You cannot do the job (and make any money) without power tools and there are tasks for which hand tools are the only realistic option.

Back to this thread subject, the recent developments in hand and power tools (but moreso the latter) have meant that guys like me can make more accurate (and therefore stronger) work, quicker and offer customers better value for money and more sophisticated designs. And, occasionally, make a living out of it!! 

Some pro makers sniff at the use of machines like the Domino but I'll bet that the same makers have one hidden away in a cabinet somewhere. They'll come out of the closet one day when it becomes more "acceptable" to embrace the new technology along with the old.

I see myself as a contemporary cabinet maker, so I have no shame in embracing modern construction techniques and tools along with the more traditional, and neither should hobbyists. After all, all time is precious whether it's in a professional capacity of otherwise.

On that subject, I'm off to make something...


----------



## houtslager (11 Nov 2009)

ROSS K wrote


> I see myself as a contemporary cabinet maker, so I have no shame in embracing modern construction techniques and tools along with the more traditional, and neither should hobbyists. After all, all time is precious whether it's in a professional capacity of otherwise.


I started in this game of butchering timber as an Antique furniture restorer, and by that I was using 90% hand tools in my work.

Nowadays, as a furniture maker now it's the other-way around. [ well nearly :wink: ] My use of tools with tails has jumped enormously.
In fact I only used the biscuiter seriously 5 /6 years ago, now I have the domino too 8) I use modern tools where time is of necessity, but I DO PREFER HAND TOOLS - why less noise and less dust and no cables to trip over  

There, my euro cents worth. 8)


----------



## Alf (11 Nov 2009)

Racers":203dhz9r said:


> I think the answer is right in front of us, how many problems has this forum solved? and how much advice been given.


I agree - although it's not just this forum or even just those currently in existence, if we're talking the whole decade.

If you want a tangible tool taken from a box, I'd have to plump for the resurgence of bevel-up/low angle planes. By all means accuse me of bias*, but Veritas in particular - they didn't just adopt the advantages of ductile iron over the limitations of grey iron and stick with the old design, but picked up the ball and ran with it. Their bevel-up smoother, and even more the low angle jack are just _great_ planes. Modern classics. Even if the handles do need a bit of work... :wink:

Cheers, Alf

*Go on, if you must. But I do have a LN low angle jack and smoother in the workshop, just so as you know before you start.


----------



## yetloh (12 Nov 2009)

Ross K":3czjdvtq said:


> I have no shame in embracing modern construction techniques and tools along with the more traditional, and neither should hobbyists.


 
Absolutely. Chippendale would certainly have used a Domino if it had been available, not to mention MDF. 

Also agree with the general gist of Alf's comment about Veritas. I have far more respect for a firm like Lee Valley, who have brought real innovation to high quality woodworking tools through their Veritas range, than LN who have just copied Stanley's old designs and made them to a higher standard. Now, if LV could consistently get the aesthetics right (yes, I know that is down to taste) they could really wipe the floor with LN. 

Jim


----------



## MikeG. (12 Nov 2009)

yetloh":65jo6qwb said:


> Absolutely. Chippendale would certainly have used a Domino if it had been available, not to mention MDF.
> Jim



Well, one right out of two, I reckon.

I believe that a domino is some-sort of woodworking machine to speed up jointing or replace dowelling........I reckon Chippendale might have used one if he had the option.

However, I cannot for a minute think of any piece of Chippendale furniture that would have had a place for MDF! This was high-end stuff, sold to the great country estates, London businesses and Royalty. I'll bet the designer-makers and manufacturers working in these markets today don't use MDF on similar pieces, so I think it is stretching credulity to suggest that Thomas C would have used it.

Mike


----------



## Jake (12 Nov 2009)

Anyone who does veneered work would be daft not to use MDF as a substrate, at whatever level of perceived 'quality'.


----------



## Nick Gibbs (12 Nov 2009)

Mike Garnham":19uss5le said:


> However, I cannot for a minute think of any piece of Chippendale furniture that would have had a place for MDF! This was high-end stuff, sold to the great country estates, London businesses and Royalty. I'll bet the designer-makers and manufacturers working in these markets today don't use MDF on similar pieces, so I think it is stretching credulity to suggest that Thomas C would have used it.
> 
> Mike



Couldn't agree more, Mike. Can't argue with its uses in kitchens etc..., but I hate the stuff. 

Nick


----------



## yetloh (13 Nov 2009)

I hate MDF too but that is not the point. Sheraton or any other top maker of whatever age would always want to use the best material for the job. In this respect there is in my opinion a better argument for MDF than for the Domino jointer. I say this on the basis that, in tests, a traditional tenon has proved stronger than a Domino although the difference will in most applications be immaterial. However, I do not believe there is a better substrate for veneering than MDF. The alternative is ply but ply will sometimes twist which MDF will not. Yes, it must be solid lipped (but so must ply) but it will then be the closest thing possible to a completely stable panel which is what is required in fine furniture. If the Edward Barnsley workshop (and numerous others) thinks it is the most appropriate material for the job then that is good enough for me.

Jim


----------



## lurker (13 Nov 2009)

Mike Garnham":39u39zdp said:


> I'll bet the designer-makers and manufacturers working in these markets today don't use MDF on similar pieces, so I think it is stretching credulity to suggest that Thomas C would have used it.
> 
> Mike



I believe Linley uses it extensively although I suppose you might quite reasonably not class him as a high level designer: he certainly sells in this market.

I'd say a veneered MDf panel was superior to veneeered ply.


----------



## MikeG. (13 Nov 2009)

Well, interesting how a thread on the tools off the decade has ended up arguing about whether or not Thomas Chippendale would have used MDF if he had the choice. 

I actually can't be bothered with the argument. Use the stuff if you want to. I don't, except for templates. This will end up as a heated repeating of entrenched views................ so I'm outa here.

Mike


----------



## lurker (13 Nov 2009)

Mike, it's called "a conversation" when the subject veers this way & that.

Actually getting back on topic - I'll nominate MDF as the tool of the decade! 

The stuff you get now, is great for templates & jigs & making items that are going to be painted


----------



## wizer (13 Nov 2009)

What about Dado heads?

**Runs away ducking**


:lol:


----------



## Smudger (13 Nov 2009)

I like veneered MDF. I think I might be about to make a TV cabinet out of it.
It's a pipper to carve, though.


----------



## Smudger (13 Nov 2009)

wizer":2u3gn5jy said:


> What about Dado heads?
> 
> **Runs away ducking**
> 
> ...



Who are you calling a dado head?


----------



## Nick Gibbs (13 Nov 2009)

yetloh":2pica0fv said:


> I hate MDF too but that is not the point. Sheraton or any other top maker of whatever age would always want to use the best material for the job. In this respect there is in my opinion a better argument for MDF than for the Domino jointer. I say this on the basis that, in tests, a traditional tenon has proved stronger than a Domino although the difference will in most applications be immaterial. However, I do not believe there is a better substrate for veneering than MDF. The alternative is ply but ply will sometimes twist which MDF will not. Yes, it must be solid lipped (but so must ply) but it will then be the closest thing possible to a completely stable panel which is what is required in fine furniture. If the Edward Barnsley workshop (and numerous others) thinks it is the most appropriate material for the job then that is good enough for me.
> 
> Jim



My comment was a bit of a red herring, I admit. Except that I think the making of an object does have some bearing on the end product: do the ends always justify the means? While you're unlikely to find a flatter and more stable surface than MDF, that may not always be want you want. A maker might even want to convey some of the imperceptible curves etc... of a ply-veneered board. It would be interesting to see if people could tell the difference between MDF-veneered boards and ply-veneered boards. Certainly there'd be a weight issue, and that shouldn't be discounted.

Sorry for the ramble, but I've always found this a very interesting topic. 

Nick


----------



## Paul Chapman (13 Nov 2009)

Mike Garnham":1hx5c07i said:


> entrenched views



It's not entrenched views, Mike. You said that you bet top-end designer/makers don't use MDF, whereas many of them openly advocate MDF as the best material for veneering.

While I don't really like using the stuff, the fact remains that it's currently the best material for many jobs.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## FrCollins (15 Nov 2009)

Not an MDF fan, but it is very useful. It would be interesting to know which is more environmentally friendly; on one hand it surely takes a lot of energy and chemicals to produce MDF board, on the other there are bound to be many trees saved by not producing as many boards like plywood and other products were solid wood would normally be used and veneered MDF is now suitable.


----------



## Nick Gibbs (15 Nov 2009)

FrCollins":2e7v505q said:


> Not an MDF fan, but it is very useful. It would be interesting to know which is more environmentally friendly; on one hand it surely takes a lot of energy and chemicals to produce MDF board, on the other there are bound to be many trees saved by not producing as many boards like plywood and other products were solid wood would normally be used and veneered MDF is now suitable.



Don't know. It also depends on what type of plywood you buy. I tend to err towards birch or FSC-certified, and avoid Far Eastern ply because I can't be sure of its provenance. I try to avoid species or products that might be linked to illegal logging.

Nick


----------



## frugal (15 Nov 2009)

One more must have item that I have acquired over the past few years that really helps my woodworking: 







The tea stays hot for ages and the cover stops the dust and shavings getting in


----------



## MikeG. (15 Nov 2009)

I've thought of another one........one-handed clamps. I think they are the work of a genius. I built my first house about 12 years ago entirely alone, and it would have been impossible without one-handed ("quickie" or "jiffy" I think) clamps. So, if I could nominate 2 tools, the one handed clamp is my second choice.

Mike


----------



## head clansman (15 Nov 2009)

hi all

nah , nah , nah , i 'll second mike with the one handed clamps , but, first it got to be the good old battery drill , see how they are constantly improving battery life, the design, everthing about them at one time you couldnt even stand it up :shock: 1/4" chucks :shock: but think, life before battery drills :twisted: stanley hand wheel braces yuke horrible . hc :wink:


----------



## wizer (15 Nov 2009)

frugal":1cz8nh3d said:


> One more must have item that I have acquired over the past few years that really helps my woodworking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yehbut mines cooler than yours


----------



## Ross K (15 Nov 2009)

wizer, do you have one? I MUST HAVE ONE!! I checked the link on the photo but I see it's a US retailer. Can you get them in the UK?


----------



## Nick Gibbs (15 Nov 2009)

Me too! Come on Tom: where do you get them?

Nick


----------



## Ross K (15 Nov 2009)

I've done a search and there are a few promotional product suppliers that do these products but only in the USA!!! 

I wonder if we could put together a bulk order from the guys and gals on here?


----------



## Nick Gibbs (15 Nov 2009)

Great idea, Ross. Perhaps we could do a combo branding of UKWorkshop and British Woodworking, as a hands across the airwaves sort of thing??? But I quite understand if you just want to keep it to UKW.

Nick


----------



## Mattty (15 Nov 2009)

Ross K":1vnuweww said:


> I've done a search and there are a few promotional product suppliers that do these products but only in the USA!!!
> 
> I wonder if we could put together a bulk order from the guys and gals on here?



Min order 25 units-
http://www.garrettspecialties.com/16-oz ... -3595.html


----------



## wizer (15 Nov 2009)

Mine was a gift from The Wood Whisperer (in the states)


----------



## Nick Gibbs (15 Nov 2009)

Sounds good. Have you done this sort of thing before? Does someone have to stump up some cash to get it going? We could do that if you want, and sell them to Forum members at cost plus postage. 

Nick


----------



## wizer (15 Nov 2009)

Seeing as I'm responsible for the Badges, I don't mind setting this up if you all would like one. Shouldn't be a problem to get the logo on there. Of course we'd need to get the OK from Charley.

Nick, if you want to brand it with BWW, you'll be pitching in I take it ? :lol:


----------



## Ross K (15 Nov 2009)

Good find, Matty! Shipping rates from US may be high though - I couldn't find details on the website. I've sent a message to Wood Whisperer to ask about shipping rates for a bulk order.

PS Nick sorry to go off topic!!


----------



## Ross K (15 Nov 2009)

Garrett website says:

International Orders

We no longer accept international orders. If you reside outside of the US, all orders are required to send a wire transfer and ship in the United States only. Due to the increasing problems of customers refusing to pay custom fees, it has become prohibitive to sell our products outside of the US.


----------



## Nick Gibbs (15 Nov 2009)

There's a guy who did some printing on enamel mugs for me. He may know of a supplier. Wizer: could you email me a photo of the mugs?

Thanks

Nick


----------



## Ross K (15 Nov 2009)

How utterly amazing is the Internet? Here we are on a Sunday night chatting about wood grain mugs and I get an immediate response from the Woodwhisperer, as follows:

_Hey Ross. We do have standard international shipping rates, and in general they are based on the prices the postal service charges us (plus a little for packing and materials). So we do consider them to be fair. Now if the postal service happens to be unfair in their pricing, lol, we can't do anything about that.  

But if you think you are going to order a few, be sure to order them all at once. We would then be able to package everything together and see about getting the best price possible on shipping. And since our system isn't that "smart", it will basically charge you the shipping rate based on each item in the order. What we can do package the box up, ship it out, and reimburse you if the shipping fee turns out to be less than what you were charged. We never want to over charge for shipping. And if you do order a bunch, we might be able to work out a little discount for you guys.

Just let me know what you want to do. We are flexible.

--------------------
Marc J. Spagnuolo
Designer Craftsman
TheWoodWhisperer.com_


----------



## wizer (15 Nov 2009)

Nick you can just save the photo I posted earlier.

Ross, Marc's a pal and I can deal with this if you want them with The Wood Whisperer branding. I can also arrange the UKW branded ones if required. No problem about the shipping arrangements, I can deal with that.


----------



## Ross K (15 Nov 2009)

wizer":2xn9fyuu said:


> Ross, Marc's a pal and I can deal with this if you want them with The Wood Whisperer branding. I can also arrange the UKW branded ones if required. No problem about the shipping arrangements, I can deal with that.



If you'd be happy to do so, I'd really appreciate it. I'll go with the majority - I'm happy to promote the UKWF so I have no preference for which logo.

Cheers,
Ross.


----------



## wizer (15 Nov 2009)

new thread to gauge interest here:

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=36939&highlight=


----------



## devonwoody (16 Nov 2009)

My cup warmer.







Can be purchased most outlets on the Islands or telephone number Honolulu 841-7667


----------



## Brian Jackson (16 Feb 2013)

Put me down for Domino.

My Elu biscuit joiner 2nd.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (17 Feb 2013)

I've not read all the posts so I may have missed it but my list would include the Tormek as well. Particularly for complex fingernail grinds on deep bowl gouges. I can literally put a fresh edge on a gouge in ten seconds then back to the lathe. It's an absolute godsend to say nothing of all the regular sharpening I do with it. All my old honing guides and slip stones etc are collecting dust now for five years. 

My list would include:
Internet( indescribably useful resource that is changing the world faster than any other technology in human history)
Tormek
Lith ion cordless tools
Festool domino (I keep mine under the pillow)
Radio 4
Storm damage (never ending supply of turning blanks)


----------



## Max Power (17 Feb 2013)

:shock: Time travel would be mine , as this threads 6 yrs old :lol:


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (17 Feb 2013)

LOL....how small do I feel


----------



## Brian Jackson (17 Feb 2013)

Random Orbital Bob":1ovxk643 said:


> LOL....how small do I feel



Just keep your hands off it :roll:


----------



## Nick Gibbs (19 Feb 2013)

Random Orbital Bob":1yby3fch said:


> I've not read all the posts so I may have missed it but my list would include the Tormek as well. Particularly for complex fingernail grinds on deep bowl gouges. I can literally put a fresh edge on a gouge in ten seconds then back to the lathe. It's an absolute godsend to say nothing of all the regular sharpening I do with it. All my old honing guides and slip stones etc are collecting dust now for five years.



Interestingly, when we first ran the article based partly on the results of this thread, the Tormek wasn't mentioned much. The Domino was right up there, as were 10.8v cordless tools.

Nick


----------



## Jacob (19 Feb 2013)

After the electric blanket (obviously) mine would be the azada. It's a sort of hoe -mattock for digging when you've done your knee in (or back etc). They use them on the continent a lot - you see them in the garlic fields.


----------



## JonnyD (19 Feb 2013)

Which decade are we talking about Jacob? 

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Jacob (19 Feb 2013)

My own personal decade. I had neither 10 years ago. More absent mindedness than anything.


----------



## Brian Jackson (19 Feb 2013)

Jacob":1ayh4ll0 said:


> My own personal decade. I had neither 10 years ago. More absent mindedness than anything.




Looks like a oversize potato hoe to me?


----------

